# Owe taxes - Postmark Canada post?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

For the first time in a loooong time, I will owe the government taxes after doing my income tax return. I wasn't anticipating this and have to send payment by 12:00 AM, or face a penalty. 

If I just put it in the mailbox, it probably won't get a postmark until tomorrow. What to do... do any Canada Post offices stay open late on tax day? Can I pay Revenue Canada via online banking?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Don't know about the post office, but you can set up CRA as a bill in your online banking and pay them that way.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sonal said:


> Don't know about the post office, but you can set up CRA as a bill in your online banking and pay them that way.


That's good to know... that should probably work. I read today that CRA is having problems with their Netfiling, and have given an extension to send until May 6th, but you still have to pay if you owe. 

Hmm... don't think they'll let Canadians charge them a penalty and make them pay interest. :heybaby:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sonal said:


> Don't know about the post office, but you can set up CRA as a bill in your online banking and pay them that way.


Ahh... found the info on their site. Thanks.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Thats how I did it last year, and this year I paid some of my GFs taxes (She got hit with a $5000 bill) this way this year as well, just need your SIN.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I owed $166 last year and kept forgetting to pay...I knew I would have money back this year so figured I'd wait...some guy told me I'd be paying close to double...I paid something like $10 if that, can't remember. It was definetley less than $20...I wouldn't be to worried unless you owe a ton of money...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Any bank transactions at this point may not be posted until tomorrow. Go to your local tax centre and drop off a cheque there with your SIN number and "Payment for 2007 filing" with today's date. The cashiers may be open late today.


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I owed $166 last year and kept forgetting to pay...I knew I would have money back this year so figured I'd wait...some guy told me I'd be paying close to double...I paid something like $10 if that, can't remember. It was definetley less than $20...I wouldn't be to worried unless you owe a ton of money...


I haven't owed for a while, but I seem to recall the late payment formula is something like:

5% + 1% per month up to max 12 months. I'm not too sure what happens after that  


Cheers,


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There should be a drop box somewhere - there is one in Mississauga on HWY 10 just below the 401 if you really want it in. 40 minute drive for you


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I use the drop box for tardy relatives--the small bonus is that they stamp it but you don't affix postage. I use the one in Toronto on Yonge Street, north of Sheppard. Open until midnight.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

ehMax said:


> For the first time in a loooong time, I will owe the government taxes after doing my income tax return. I wasn't anticipating this and have to send payment by 12:00 AM, or face a penalty.
> 
> If I just put it in the mailbox, it probably won't get a postmark until tomorrow. What to do... do any Canada Post offices stay open late on tax day? Can I pay Revenue Canada via online banking?


I believe that Canada Revenue offices stay open until midnight tonight. I have dropped off returns at 11:30 PM before.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

lyonsnet said:


> I haven't owed for a while, but I seem to recall the late payment formula is something like:
> 
> 5% + 1% per month up to max 12 months. I'm not too sure what happens after that
> 
> ...


If compounded @ (%15) As I file my taxes in February, and the clock doesn't start ticking until April I would have owed $190 or so...it's in the ball park, I thought I paid less ....now I'm forced to go dig up the receipt and check. 80)


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I found out yesterday that if you file online, you have till May 6 to get it in.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps said:


> I found out yesterday that if you file online, you have till May 6 to get it in.


That is true for the filing of the return, BUT if you owe taxes, you still must pay by last night at midnight or face a penalty.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

SINC said:


> That is true for the filing of the return, BUT if you owe taxes, you still must pay by last night at midnight or face a penalty.


Oh yeah? The dirty rotten bast**** :lmao:


----------

